# Usa 2005



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte im Juni für ca. 3,785 Wochen nach USA. Dort habe ich ein Wohnmobil gemietet. Die ungefähre, momentan noch ganz grobe Reiserute seht Ihr auf dem Bildchen im Anhang.

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen würdet und mir einige Tipps geben tätet die mir die Planung ein wenig leichter machen. Interessiert bin ich an Sehenswürdigkeiten und natürlich guten Angelgebieten im Verlauf der Strecke. Vielleicht war ja jemand von Euch da mal unterwegs, oder auch stationär irgendwo im Verlauf der Strecke oder auch ein .. zweihundert Meilen daneben. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hallo Tiffy 
war ein Jahr in Alabama davon könnte ich dir ein Buch schreiben & leider nur ein Wochenend in "Big Apple" 
und ist ein wenig weit weg von deiner Route...

Viel Spass wünsch ich dir 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Jupp besten Dank Guido. Alabama ist echt ein wenig weg vonner Route. Aber vielleicht komme ich da ja auch mal hin. Dann kenne ich ja schon jemanden den ich fragen kann #h


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hallo Tiffy,

da hast Du Dir ja eine schöne Strecke ausgesucht..  

Auf keinen Fall die Niagara Fälle in Buffalo verpassen. Dann natürlich in Toronto den Fernsehturm besteigen und Toronto Island besuchen. Ansonsten ist Toronto eher langweilig. Genauso wie die Strecke Toronto-Kingston eher monoton ist.(Industrieansiedlungen)

Ich würde da einen kleinen Umweg über das Seengebiet nord-östilich von Toronto nach Ottawa fahren. Ontario besteht zu über 50% aus Seen in denen tolle Hechte und Barsche das Anglerherz beglücken...

Spezielle Tipps zu den Seen kann ich Dir leider keine geben, da ich damals 2 Wochen mit dem Wasserflugzeug unterwegs war und nur auf Seen gelandet bin, die keinen Zugang hatten.

Dort gibt es auch große Waller Vorkommen, da diese Fische von den Einheimischen nicht (kaum) gejagt werden.


----------



## Laksos (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Moin Tiffy,

gugge ma hier! 
Vielleicht ist da 'n bischen was Interessantes für dich/euch dabei. - Ein Besuch bei meinen roten Brüdern, den Fox People (Mashantucket Pequot), und auch einen Abstecher zu den "Kent Falls", würde ich dir aber auf alle Fälle empfehlen!
Wo wir zwar nicht waren, es aber auch toll sein soll: In Newport (Bridgeport?) oder so soll es am Hafen ein sehr schönes SeaCenter oder so was Ähnliches geben.


----------



## Tiffy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Besten Dank Sockeye und Laksos #h

ich werd Eure Tipps bei der Reiseplanung berücksichtigen. Mal gucken wie das danach aussieht. Soll ja auch nicht zu lang werden die Strecke.


----------



## salmon Wim (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hallo Tiffy, 
Ich weiss nicht ob Du was von Lachsangeln hältst?
Selber habe ich mich ganz billig und gut amusiert in Pulaski, 35 nördlich von Syracuse, an der Südseite von Lake Ontario. Dort gibt es Boote die auf Bass und Königslachse, nein, ich spinne nicht, ausgehen. In September ziehen die Kings die Flüsse rundum den See hoch zum Laichen, nein, ich spinne nicht. Eine der Flüsse die mir dabei gefallen hat ist der Salmon river, der in Altnaharra ( Gruss an die liebe Malinda)nur mit der Fliege befischt werden darf. 
Sonst ist es zu voll. Anschliessend steigen COHO Lachse auf, nein ich spinne nicht, und einige Atlantik Lachse. Das schönste ist aber wenn Ende Oktober überall die riesigen Browns aus dem See zum Laichen in die Creeks aufsteigen. Die Gegend unweit von Buffalo, "Twelve Miles Creek" usw ist dabei zielsicher. Persönlich gefällt mir die Zeit danach noch mehr denn da steigen die Steelheads, jetzt meinst Du ich bin volkommen verrückt, auf und die Amis werden weniger und weniger weil es denen zu kalt ist. Herrliche Steelheads mit 0,16 mm Vorfach habe ich dabei zB am 1 Neujahrstag erwischen können. In Deiner Reisezeit aber ist der See schon besser....Solche Flüsse gibt es auch an der Kanadischen Seite. Ich bin lieber am Fluss, war aber nur in den Monaten Oktober- März dort und habe mit wenig Geld eine hervorragende Fischerei erlebt, 4 frische 15 Pfund Steelheads an einem Tag ist doch hervorrangend oder nicht? Ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch Bilder davon habe.
Bin mal gespannt auf Deine Ergebnissen
Viel Spass
salmon Wim


----------



## Tiffy (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*



			
				salmon Wim schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt auf Deine Ergebnissen.



Und ich erstmal   

Besten Dank für deine Tipps Wim #h


----------



## Nick_A (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hi Tiffy#h

dieses Jahr ein ganzes Stück nördlicher ?!? :m

Auch wenn fast 4 Wochen schon sicher eine schön lange Zeit sind...meinst Du nicht, daß 4.000km fahren ein bischen viel ist?

Insbesondere dann, wenn man bedenkt, daß die einen oder anderen Abstecher sicher noch dazukommen werden und Ihr dann sehr schnell über 5.000km fahren müßt? Das wären dann über 200km durschnittlich am Tag...und zwar JEDEN TAG.

Wenn Ihr aber immer zwei Tage an einem Ort verbringen und nur jeden dritten Tag fahren wollt, dann müßt Ihr an diesen Tagen dann schon etwa 550-600km fahren...und das bei max. 88km/h --> locker 8h an diesen Tagen im Auto verbringen (ohne Pausen und kurze "Sightseeing-Touren". 

Uiuiui...datt wär mir ein bischen heftig! Ich denke, daß die von Dir geplante Strecke aber gaaaanz sicher enorm viel hergibt! #6 #6

Alleine in New York kann man ja schon Wochen verbringen!!! 

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

..bin gerade in Arizona .... da is schlecht mit Angeln zwischen all den Kakteen ... |uhoh:  ... aber dafuer sind andere Sachen recht nett ..


----------



## Kalle25 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hi Tiffy,

in der Gegend kann ich Dir nur etwas über NY erzählen, dafür aber reichlich. Nur soviel vorweg: Dort angeln im Hudson oder East River würde ich nicht unbedingt. Lass uns mal telefonieren und nimm Dir Zeit dafür.


----------



## Tiffy (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Moin Nick_A #h,

jupp. Mal ein wenig nördlicher. Aber rechne doch mal anders. Jeder Tag hat 24 Std. Wenn man davon 4 im komfortablen vollklimatisierten Wohnmobil fährt dann ist das nicht wirklich lange. Außerdem werden wir wohl zu Anfang und zu Ende der Tour jedesmal ca. 800 Km am Stück abspulen um erst mal in den interessanten Bereich zu kommen.... bzw diesen wieder zu verlassen.
Außerdem kann man jede Planung ruck zuck übern Haufen werfen wenn man mal an eine wirklich interessante Ecke angekommen ist. Ob wir letztenendes diese Route fahren, werde ich wohl nicht vor Ablauf der Reise wissen  Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht alles planen zu müssen, bin aber mittlerweile auf dem Standpunkt erst mal hinzufahren, dann gucken und dann vor Ort zu entscheiden wie es weitergeht u.s.w...

@Kalle25,

NY sehe ich höchstens aus der Luft. Weil wir dort ankommen und wieder abfliegen werden. Ansonsten interessiert mich diese Stadt nicht wirklich. Genau wie jede andere Großstadt in den USA. Sowas muss ich im Urlaub nicht haben. Ich gucke mir da lieber kleinere Städte und jede Menge Gegend an . Ist aber nett Dein Angebot. Danke #h


----------



## Smallmouth (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hallo Tiffy ,


mensch da bist du ja fast in meiner Heimat.

Empfehlen kann ich dir auf jeden Fall Cap Cod ( liegt auf deiner Strecke ) ist eines der besten Strandreviere am Atlantik . Im Juni sind Stripperbass und Bluefisch schon
im seichten Wasser und mit der Fliege oder Spinner geht immer was . Das Wasser muesste dann auch schon so warm sein , das du ohne Wathose die seichten Buchten erkunden kannst. ( Sichtfischen )
Auch die Suesswassereinlauefe oder die zahlreichen Ponds sind ein Traumrevier fuer Persch, Small und Largemouthbass.

Am Ontario oder Eriesee musst du im Juni mit dem Boot raus , fuer Lachs und Co ist es noch zu frueh . Der Aufstieg beginnt erst im Sep/Okt.
Vom Boot (Vollcharter ca 400$ ) wird meistens tief geschleppt um Lachs , Seeforelle und Steelhead zu fangen.
Driftfischen auf die vielen Bassarten geht aber auch .

Ich bin im Herbst und Winter fast jedes Wochenende zum
Steelheadfischen und es ist wirklich unglaublich was da abgeht.

Im Juni kannst du dann gut an einen der vielen Creeks in 
PA auf Rainbow und Browntrouts fischen .Deine Route quer durch PA fuehrt dich an vielen dieser Baeche vorbei.
Aber erkundige dich vorher immer ueber die Vorschriften an den einzelnen Gewaessern , ich habe bis heute noch nich alle Einschraenkungen , Schonzeiten , Mindesmasse ,usw. verstanden.

So nun viel Spass , solltes du noch Fragen zu PA haben 
dann schreibe eine PN .


----------



## Tiffy (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Besten Dank Smallmouth  #h

Ich komme bestimmt noch auf Dein Angebot zurück. Evt. können wir ja mal Tel. Nummern austauschen. Dazu schreib ich Dir dann besser 'ne PN .


----------



## Smallmouth (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Usa 2005*

Hallo Tiffy ,

das kannst du gerne machen , ich werde im Juni auch unterwegs sein . Wir wollen mal nach Kanada um mal paar andere Fische zu fangen , wie zB. Pike und Muskie oder Walleye .

Hier noch ein paar der letzten Steelhead vom Januar bei ca - 15 C und Schneefall. Das war auch das letzte Angeln , denn nun ist alles zu gefroren ,jetzt geht nur noch Eisangeln.




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20215



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20218




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20217



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20216


----------

